# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  اقوى فيديو كليب 2011 لا يفوتكم

## بنت جميـرا

الفنانه المحبوبه ديانا حداد تتألق في الفيديو كليب الاخير " قالت ديانا "

الاغنية والتصوير في غاية الروعه

و نتمنى لها التوفيق

فعلا الفنانه صاحبة ذوق وظهور متألق ومتواضعه رغم كل شي

----------


## طبعي شيوخي

الصراحه الاغنيه واااايد حلووه  و التصوير اكثر من رائع 
اشكرج على  ها المجهود الاكثر من رائع و الفنانه ما عليها كلام 
و اتمنى انه يصتضيفونها في مهرجان جرش

----------


## الوسادة

*اممممممممم بصراحة كلمات الأغنية هي اللي عجبتني*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يعني شو قال ديانا حلوة وضحكتني  :Emb3:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

صراحة ما بحب ديانا  :Smile:

----------

